# Sell Your Own or Design Online



## JAG2k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all

I'm currently at a point where I am looking to develop my business online and wanted to get some opinions on whether I should go ahead with my plans to implement on online T-Shirt Design tool, allowing customers to create their own T-Shirt's online or should I wait until I have the funds to allow customers to create their own designs and publish it to an online marketplace on my site and allow them to make money by applying a mark up on the T-Shirt's that they design. This concept is similar to that of Spreadshirt.

To summarise; just an online design tool or both design tool and sell your own?

I welcome all comments.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

There are numerous pod sites. What would make yours different from the others? Spreadshirt, zazzle, cafepress. Unless yours would be better than those 3, you'd more be wasting money, time & effort. If you could offer more, even then, only maybe.


----------



## JAG2k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Skinbus

Thank you for the quick response.

Yes I completely appreciate that but is it worth investing a considerable amount of money simply to offer a T-Shirt design tool alone? 

I would certainly raise the sale price of each T to about £12.50 (1 side 1 colour text) to increase the rate of return on investment. Therefore, do you think this sale price is too high?


Thanks, JAG2k


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry JAG, you'll have to convert to U.S. dollars. Price should consider # of shirts being printed. Obviously, quantity should cost less per piece. Also, what print process will you be using? DTG?
In any case, consider the current economic conditions. Is this a good time to be starting a business? As you already know, competition is dog eat dog & people may not have as much to spend as they did in days past. If you're considering doing only t-shirts, as I stated, you'll have to come up with some sort of promotion that will set you apart from the others. Perhaps as an example, buy 5 get 1 free, or buy 3 get 1 50% off. If the funds are available, be able to print numerous products as opposed to just shirts. Check out zazzle if you've never seen it & you'll know what I'm talking about. Good luck!


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Competition is always a good thing. If you have a niche market, then these other websites really are not your competition. Many people don't know about them and would be more willing to work with someone that does know what 'they' like.
Design you own t-shirts software is getting cheaper and better. I have a package up on my site that not only does t-shirts but just about anything I can create a template for (just recently added cell phone covers). The thing is to separate yourself from the competition and communicate with your niche.

In my opinion, it is not price alone that makes people buy, they need to know and trust you. Once that happens they will buy from you versus the other guy.


----------



## JAG2k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all

Thank you for your comments and advice.

Firstly, I will be using a vinyl transfer w/ heat press method. £12.50 roughly converts to around $18 USD a garment. I hope this helps Skinbus.

Yes I also believe that it is about building a customer base to try and achieve repeat custom. I can understand how differentiating from the competition would help grow but what is the difference between Spreadshirt and Cafe Press? Surely there is room for another Sell Your Own design company. It's a little like Tesco, ASDA, Sainsbury's etc.

Again, thank you for your comments.


Thanks, JAG2k


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

There is always room for another sell your own, but you're getting into an already saturated marketplace for t-shirts which gives you less of a customer base. People can buy t-shirts anywhere on the internet, so you need to be able to set yourself apart from the others. Having a niche market is fine as long as the specific niche has a big enough customer base. Selling to a niche will never be as profitable as a general audience target group if your only interested in $$$$. My designs aren't meant for the masses, but for those looking for designs they'll find nowhere else on the internet or in a store. The difference is, I don't do it for a living so I have a little more freedom from mass designing. I guess you could say I have my own niche, which as I said, wouldn't support me as a full time thing. You must have a specific sense of humor to appreciate my designs, as some might be for nothing more than shock value, although not many. The rest are from things that just occur to me spontaneously with no forethought. I just throw it out there & see what happens. That's the fun part. So, all you can do is give it a try but you'll have to do some major self promotion to be noticed. I hope you do well with your business & become a contender among the established competition. Good Luck!


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

They digital print the fabric then make the shirts.


----------

